# Competitions in Colorado



## Kubinator97 (Aug 14, 2009)

I *PERSONALLY* think there should be more competitions in Colorado, only because I live here(not that im important)

please anybody else who thinks there should be competitions in CO say so


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

Umm, what about there being no competitions in Manitoba? Don't you care about that?


----------



## brunson (Aug 14, 2009)

Boulder Open is shaping up to be in September. It'll be the third this year in the Denver Metro area.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Aug 14, 2009)

ya i live in colorado too, actually very close to boulder. i've never been toa competition but i think it would be great to have some more around here.


----------



## Aidan_R (Oct 6, 2021)

Kubinator97 said:


> I *PERSONALLY* think there should be more competitions in Colorado, only because I live here(not that im important)
> 
> please anybody else who thinks there should be competitions in CO say so


I TOTALLY AGREE!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

Aidan_R said:


> I TOTALLY AGREE!


Hmm. Bumping a thread as old as me, I see?


----------

